# sound clips



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

does anyone have sound clips of corsa sport, and stainless works exhaust system thinking about getting one of these but heard different things about both wanna hear how they sound thanks :confused


----------



## Mea Toy (Aug 21, 2006)

*From Mea Toy*



silgoat05 said:


> does anyone have sound clips of corsa sport, and stainless works exhaust system thinking about getting one of these but heard different things about both wanna hear how they sound thanks :confused



Yes.... I have a site: www.shipperscarriers.com/gto.htm

EXHAUST: www.shipperscarriers.com/gtoexhaust.htm

Hope this helps.....


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

well just wanted to hear the differance between the corsa sport, and stainless works? buts those links are cool to :cheers


----------

